# BA Sidewalk sale (Tent sale)



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anybody know the date for this spring?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

May 14 was what I was told


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Laurahmm


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

from your past experience, is it worth checking out?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

okoolo said:


> from your past experience, is it worth checking out?


In my experience (and it's typically a bit different than most), you have to be there for the first hour they open to get great deals.

But most of the Friday, you can get decent deals. It really depends on what you are trying to get out of it. For the used/returned/discontinued/old stuff, you can try negotiating 

But remember, I think most are non-refundable and final sales. So if you are getting pumps or lighting or the like, make sure you TEST THEM OUT.


----------



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

Is this at all BA locations?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Syed said:


> Is this at all BA locations?


typically only good for corporate stores (Scarborough, Miss, Oak), but others might decide to join in. I find it the best is to find "spare" parts for skimmers, and pumps b/c there are old stuff there. They typically use it to get rid of discontinued items


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Was just at Big Al North York today. Sorry it starts May 13, 14 and 15 this year.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Anyone know if the Vaughan BA is having this too?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Wake up , it's tomorrow  

Only at Mississauga, Scarborough, North York, Vaughan, Brampton, Oakville 

(frankly only the first two is worth the visit)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

vaporize said:


> Wake up , it's tomorrow
> 
> Only at Mississauga, Scarborough, North York, Vaughan, Brampton, Oakville
> 
> (frankly only the first two is worth the visit)


Darn! I am out of luck and out of cash! A round trip plane ticket cashed out my wallet!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Got the e-flyer today...super lame...again 



vaporize said:


> Wake up , it's tomorrow
> 
> Only at Mississauga, Scarborough, North York, Vaughan, Brampton, Oakville
> 
> (frankly only the first two is worth the visit)


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

carmenh said:


> Got the e-flyer today...super lame...again


Advertised items are usually not-the-best because they keep a good stock of them. It's the discontinued / refunded / used stuff / old model stuff that they usually heavy discount it. However those are typically limited and also varies alot by store, so you have to be there to see it.

Taking a sneak preview at the scarborough store today .... looks like this time is really not that good either. Some standard powerheads, cannister filters, some T5HO fixtures (but typically over priced even at these events).

I was gonna give them some business for live brine shrimps until the girl packed me the bag .... WTF it's like 2 x 10mL and they called it 2 portions and want to charge me $5. SUM sells that same thing with 20X the portion for the same price.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I don't know, maybe I'm just getting old and jaded . I get to the Oakville store most often, and they always have a sale table set up, so they don have much for the "big" sales. And I sometimes try to hit Mississauga and/or Hamilton, but it's been a very long time since I found anything really exciting...


vaporize said:


> Advertised items are usually not-the-best because they keep a good stock of them. It's the discontinued / refunded / used stuff / old model stuff that they usually heavy discount it. However those are typically limited and also varies alot by store, so you have to be there to see it.
> 
> Taking a sneak preview at the scarborough store today .... looks like this time is really not that good either. Some standard powerheads, cannister filters, some T5HO fixtures (but typically over priced even at these events).
> 
> I was gonna give them some business for live brine shrimps until the girl packed me the bag .... WTF it's like 2 x 10mL and they called it 2 portions and want to charge me $5. SUM sells that same thing with 20X the portion for the same price.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just getting old and jaded . I get to the Oakville store most often, and they always have a sale table set up, so they don have much for the "big" sales. And I sometimes try to hit Mississauga and/or Hamilton, but it's been a very long time since I found anything really exciting...


You're not the only one, gone to two of these and its already not worth the time. Most of the decent items are gone in the morning of the first day. The deals on used setups are decent if you want something complete but other than that, its really just another weekly sale for Big als.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Anyone know if the Vaughan BA is having this too?


Yes Vaughan has the sale too



vaporize said:


> Wake up , it's tomorrow
> 
> Only at Mississauga, Scarborough, North York, Vaughan, Brampton, Oakville
> 
> (frankly only the first two is worth the visit)


It looks like all BA in Ontario is having this Sidewalk sale.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

carmenh said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm just getting old and jaded . I get to the Oakville store most often, and they always have a sale table set up, so they don have much for the "big" sales. And I sometimes try to hit Mississauga and/or Hamilton, but it's been a very long time since I found anything really exciting...





arc said:


> You're not the only one, gone to two of these and its already not worth the time. Most of the decent items are gone in the morning of the first day. The deals on used setups are decent if you want something complete but other than that, its really just another weekly sale for Big als.


I have to agreed with you two on that, it hasn't been 'exciting' at all nor finding any good deals lately - maybe it has to do with being in the hobby for too long or just more price-aware LOL


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

i went to check it out the one in saugga.. they have some 48" aqualight double lamp t5 for 100bucks.. but i got my self same fixture but no bulb for 50bucks.. before that one guy walk out with 36" 4 lamp t5 h/o but i forgot the name for 160bucks..


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

mr_brixs said:


> i went to check it out the one in saugga.. they have some 48" aqualight double lamp t5 for 100bucks.. but i got my self same fixture but no bulb for 50bucks.. before that one guy walk out with 36" 4 lamp t5 h/o but i forgot the name for 160bucks..


wave point

and some other brands are

current nova extreme

coralife


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, dropped in BA scarb on my way back from NAFB this morning. It was terribad. Just terribad.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

was at BAs vaughan. nothing good either


----------

